# المجموعة المتكاملة ( إصدار 2009 )



## bomayar (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​ 
*وبه نستعين*​ 

*إخوانى وأخواتى فى الله مهندسى ومهندسات منتدى الهندسة المدنية بملتقى المهندسين العرب ... تحية طيبة وبعد *​ 
*اليوم واليوم فقط أقدم لكم برنامجا بفضل من الله وتوفيقه إستطعت الإنتهاء منه بالصورة التى لطالما تمنيتها لبرنامج متكامل يجمع بين التصميم والحصر وحساب التكاليف للمنشآت الخرسانية المسلحة . ولعلكم ستجدون تلك المجموعة المتكاملة زاخرة بالبرامج المفيدة فهى تحتوى على :*​ 
*1- مجموعة برامج التصميم** :*​ 
*وهى لتصميم العناصر الخرسانية المختلفة بداية من تصميم البلاطات بأنواعها ( المصمته والمفرغة والمسطحة ) ثم تصميم الكمرات ثم الأعمدة بأنواعها ( المقيدة وغير المقيدة والمعرضة لعزوم ) ثم تصميم القواعد بأنواعها ( المنفصلة والمشتركة والمعرضة لعزوم ) .*​ 
*2- مجموعة منحنيات التصميم :*​ 
*وهى للتصميم السريع للعناصر الخرسانية المختلفة بداية من تصميم البلاطات المصمته ( تحديد سمكها ووزنها وحديد التسليح اللازم لها ) ثم تصميم الكمرات ( تحديد أبعادها ومساحة الحديد اللازمة لها وكذلك عدد الكانات ) ثم تصميم الأعمدة ( تحديد أبعادها ومساحة الحديد اللازمة لها ) ثم تصميم القواعد ( تحديد أبعاد القاعدة العادية والمسلحة وسمك المسلحة ومساحة الحديد اللازمة لها ) .*​ 
*3- مجموعة برامج الحصر :*​ 
*وهى لحصر الكميات الإنشائية وحساب التكاليف ( للقواعد والسملات والأعمدة بأنواعها والكمرات بأنواعها والبلاطات بأنواعها والحوائط السانده ) .*
*ثم حصر الكميات للتشطيبات المعمارية وحساب تكاليفها .*​ 
*تكلفة هذا البرنامج فى متناول الجميع وهى الدعاء لصاحبه بالتوفيق والهداية والرحمة*​ 
*برجاء تجميع الأجزاء 1 و 2 و 3 و 4 فى فولدر واحد وفك ضغطهم لتشغيل البرنامج . ستجدون الأجزاء على الرابط التالى :*​ 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2FDWNPQO

/​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (4 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع قيم 
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## إسلام علي (4 أكتوبر 2009)

> تكلفة هذا البرنامج فى متناول الجميع وهى الدعاء لصاحبه بالتوفيق والهداية والرحمة


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم وفقني وإياك في الدنيا والآخرة
اللهم اهدينا وإياك للحق ووالديك
اللهم يرحمنا ويرحمك والمسلمين أجمعين
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## goldlion (5 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يا بمهندس 

ربنا يكرمك


----------



## m7md_3mr (5 أكتوبر 2009)

اللهم ما اغفر لك واهديك سبيل الرشاد


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (5 أكتوبر 2009)

الله عليك وعلى مجهودك الرائع
ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك على قد مجهودك فى اعداده بهذه الصوره المبسطه لمعظم اخوانك المهندسين


----------



## رحالة11 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله في طرحك .... وغفر الله لك ...


----------



## سردار عزالدين علي (5 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amrcivil (5 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير وجعله الله فى ميزان حساناتك
ونفع به جميع المهندسين


----------



## Al-Maher (6 أكتوبر 2009)

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن توفق وترحم وتهدي Bomayar ووالديه


----------



## موسي الكردي (6 أكتوبر 2009)

ربنا يرزقك حسن الخاتمه


----------



## mohandes-omer (6 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله ألف خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.طاهر (6 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم وللامام دائما


----------



## iraqilovar (6 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله

السلام عليكم ورحمته

شكرا لك أخي الكريم


----------



## mousad1210 (6 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يا بمهندس 

ربنا يكرمك


----------



## زهدي الكوامله (6 أكتوبر 2009)

أقوم بتحميل الملفات المضغوطة وبارك الله فيك باش مهندس


----------



## يحيى الأبرش (6 أكتوبر 2009)

وفقكم الله وهداكم وغفر لكم


----------



## سيد طه محمد (6 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس و جعله في ميزان حساناتك


----------



## جلال سمير (6 أكتوبر 2009)

اللهم بارك له وبارك عليه واجعاه زخرا لنا


----------



## رمزي2009 (6 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا اليك بس لو سمحت ممكن الجء الرابع ترفعو مرة اخري


----------



## احمد الديب (6 أكتوبر 2009)

الف الف شكر وربنا يوفقك


----------



## ياسر سالمان (6 أكتوبر 2009)

فكيت الضغط عن الملفات نتج ملف اكسيل ( اسمه برنامج التشغيل ) حجمه حوالى 217 كليو بايت وانا نزلت الاجزاء كلها حوالى 8.95 ميجا بايت فهل يعقل ان يكون الحجم بعد فك الضغط اقل بكثير من الحجم بعد الضغط .... افيدونا افادكم الله


----------



## ياسر سالمان (6 أكتوبر 2009)

وللعلم بالشئ اننى حينما تصفحت خصائص المجلد وجدت حجمة 11.3 ميجا بايت و26 ملف مخفى


----------



## ايهاب عيادة (7 أكتوبر 2009)

اشكرك على البرنامج الرائع
وجزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## محمد 977 (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*مشكووووووووووور*

مشكووووووووووور 
تسلم ايدك و الف الف شكر من صميم القلب


----------



## rwmam (7 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
اللهم وفق واهدي وارحم صاحب الموضوع وناشره 
وجاري التحميل


----------



## ahmed0101979043 (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيراوالف شكر*


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (12 أكتوبر 2009)

ربنا يكرمك ويهديك خيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير السبيل


----------



## layth77 (12 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله بك اخونا العزيز وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## abdullah1341 (12 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعلك من عباده الصالحين ورزقنا واياك الجنه وجميع رواد هذا الملتقى .


----------



## kazali016 (12 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حمزهههههه (12 أكتوبر 2009)

فعلا ما شاااااااااااء الله عليك


----------



## odwan (17 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً وألف شكر


----------



## أبو يمن (31 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
وياحبذا اذا اعطيتنا كلمة السر نكن لك من الشاكرين


----------



## omyousuf (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*موضوع قيم 
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## محمد صابر الامير (31 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله لك وهداك


----------



## أحمد الخال (1 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك الصحة والعافية مجهود جبار تشكر عليه وأرجو من الله أن يوفقك ويرفع درجتك ويسكن فسيح جناته وطبت ذخرا لأمتك وعلما من أعلامها


----------



## أيمن حفنى (1 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يكرمك ويعفو عنك ويرحم والديكويهديك الى كل خيروصالح الاعمال


----------



## madjabr (1 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وفي والديك وغفر للك ولهما وللمسلمين جميعا


----------



## هلوتس (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*موضوع قيم 
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## sir_ziad (1 نوفمبر 2009)

ممتاز ،جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## رضا محمد عبدالمنعم (1 نوفمبر 2009)

اللهم اجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك يوم الدين


----------



## احمد_سلوم (1 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وحقق الله امالك


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (2 نوفمبر 2009)

مجهوووووووووووووووووود رائع والله وربنا يبارك ليك رزقك


----------



## م أحمد السنجهاوي (2 نوفمبر 2009)

بجد والله مجهود فوق فوق فوق الرائع وممتاز ومشكور عليه


----------



## maseer (2 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله جهدك وأثابك خير الثواب


----------



## Mostafa Farghaly (2 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً ، وجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله


----------



## omar11111 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله الله فى ميزان حساناتك


----------



## moudy_civileng (3 نوفمبر 2009)

ربنا يهديك ويرضيك و يقدرك على خدمه دينك واخوانك المسلمين .. برنامج اكثر من رائع و مجهود جبار
جزاك الله كل خير يا أخى.


----------



## ماجد شرف (14 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
يا اخى والله لا ادرى ما اقول لك
اخى المصمم كلفت نفسك من الوقت والجهد لتصميم هذه الباقه الاكثر من رائعه
اخى الكريم الذى تفضلت واهديتنا اياها 
انتما اكثر من رائعان
وفقكما الله
وهداكما
ورحمكما
اللهم امين
كما


----------



## halim82 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

الف شكر ياباشا وربنا يكرمك ويكرمنا كلنا ان شاء الله
حاجة جميلة جدااا


----------



## محمود نظمى (15 نوفمبر 2009)

كفيت وهديت ووقيت وجزاك الله خيرا يا عزيزى ودائما الى الأمام ان شاء الله. لى تساؤل على مجموعة المنحنيات اذا كان عندى حديد 40/60 والتصميم طبقا للمدرسة الحديثة هنا لا يمكن استخدام الجداول المرفقة؟


----------



## أبو الجنادين (16 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير


----------



## arm12 (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*للهم ما اغفر لك واهديك سبيل الرشاد* 
*للهم ما اغفر لك واهديك سبيل الرشاد* 
*للهم ما اغفر لك واهديك سبيل الرشاد* 
*للهم ما اغفر لك واهديك سبيل الرشاد* 

*للهم ما اغفر لك واهديك سبيل الرشاد* 
*للهم ما اغفر لك واهديك سبيل الرشاد* 
*للهم ما اغفر لك واهديك سبيل الرشاد*


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (17 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم تمنياتي لك ولجميع الأخوة دوام الصحة والتوفيق


----------



## طارق الالفي (3 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر علي البرانامج الرائع


----------



## احمد صخر (3 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك فى خدمة اخوانك فى الله


----------



## mahood (3 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك ألله خيرا وشكرا لك


----------



## مش لاقي (4 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خييييييييييييييير .


----------



## mohammedshaban (4 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## 3o3o (21 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جدا لك / شكرا


----------



## دمشقي للعضم (21 فبراير 2010)

الله يبارك فيك وجعلك نفعا للأمة وبنى الله لك قصرا في الفردوس الأعلى بجوار الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم........


----------



## khaled_sh2007 (21 فبراير 2010)

ياريت اعادة تحميل البرنامج لانة غير متاح و شكرا


----------



## kazali016 (21 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng\memo (21 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## garary (21 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## بسام.م.ب (22 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير وجعله الله فى ميزان حساناتك


----------



## كريم مسعد (22 فبراير 2010)

الحمد الله الذى هدنا لهذا وما كنا لنهتدى لولا ان هدانا الله


----------



## كريم مسعد (22 فبراير 2010)

لاسف الملفات مش موجوده 
ممكن ترفعها تانى 
شكرا


----------



## ice_wolf (25 فبراير 2010)

شكرا كثيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (25 فبراير 2010)

اللهم يرحمك ويرحم والديك


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (25 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## البرنس رامى (25 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم ورزقكم الخير
ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامين


----------



## geniusnsm (25 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الحقيقة أني سجلت في هذا الموقع فقط للوصول اليك أخي الكريم طارح الموضوع 

أريد التواصل معك في اقرب فرصة ممكنة 

ارجو مراسلتي على الخاص


ارجو ممن يعرف طارح الموضوع شخصيا أن يساعدني للوصول اليه للضرورة القصوى


شكرااااا*


----------



## محمدعماد (25 فبراير 2010)

الرابط معطل اخى الكريم ارجوا اعادة رفع المجموعة على رابط أخر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## العراقية1 (25 فبراير 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمودحنفي (25 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kh54 (25 فبراير 2010)

*هذا الرابط وهمى*

شكرا لك ولكن هذا الرابط لايعمل


----------



## محمدعماد (26 فبراير 2010)

ارجو من الاخوة ممن حملوا الملف ان يرفعوه وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## امير ابو الروس (26 فبراير 2010)

:2::77: مشكووووووووووور


----------



## bomayar (26 فبراير 2010)

بناءا على طلب إخوانى وأخواتى المهندسين فقد قمت بإعادة رفع المجموعة المتكامله على الرابط التالى :

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2FDWNPQO


----------



## emadysof (26 فبراير 2010)

م- محمد 
جزاك الله كل خير واتمني لحضرتك كل التوفيق واتمني ان تقبلني من اصدقائك
واتمني التواصل مع حضرتك دائما
انا اسمي عماد يوسف
emadysof علي الياهو


----------



## kh54 (26 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا لسرعة استجابتكم*



bomayar قال:


> بناءا على طلب إخوانى وأخواتى المهندسين فقد قمت بإعادة رفع المجموعة المتكامله على الرابط التالى :
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com
> جزاكم الله خيرا على الرابط الجديد.


----------



## محمدالسعيدعلى (8 أبريل 2010)

الرابط لايعمل فى السعوديه والرابط القديم ك\لك هداك الله


----------



## m66666677 (8 أبريل 2010)

Thanks a lot 
God bless you


----------



## mbakir88 (8 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك وسدد خطاك


----------



## عونى وحيد (8 أبريل 2010)

الرواابط مش شغالة


----------



## جلال الله (8 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ولكن الرابط مش شغال


----------



## ماجد الحسينى (8 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد التجاني جعفر (9 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله في طرحك .... وغفر الله لك .*​


----------



## amrcivil (9 أبريل 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## génie civil (9 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## fady-z (9 أبريل 2010)

مشكور يا غالي لكن لم أعرف كيف يتم التحميل من الموقع


----------



## asdnet36 (9 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا مقدما 

بس معرفتش اوصل للنك في الصفحة اللي فتحت ممكن تحمله على مكان آخر


----------



## eccnw (9 أبريل 2010)

من أعماقث القلب جزاكم الله عنا كل الخير والتوفيق


----------



## eng/ibrahim eid (9 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng osama 2009 (10 أبريل 2010)

_بارك الله لك و لإتقانك فيما تهديه لنا_
_شرح الله صدرك و زاد الله فى علمك و سهل لك طريقا تلتمس به علما_
_جزاك الله كل خير و نحن فى إنتظار المزيد_


----------



## نبيه زهوة (10 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي العزيز
ولكن لا أعرف كيف أقوم بتحميل الملفات من الموقع المذكور
أرجو الإفادة ......... و تقبل مروري


----------



## ahmedsaad (26 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله عز وجل كل خير على عملك الطيب النافع


----------



## ST.ENG (26 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود بدران2017 (7 مايو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## سهام معمر (7 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## haytham baraka (11 أغسطس 2010)

الرابط مش شغال


----------



## aeng (11 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خي
الرابط مش شغال


----------



## civil devel (11 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررر يسلموووووووووو


----------



## ST.ENG (12 أغسطس 2010)

thankssssssssssssss


----------



## Eng.Kaswer (13 أغسطس 2010)

الرابط لايعمل يرجى اعادة رفع الفايلات على موقع اخر


----------



## fady-z (14 أغسطس 2010)

الله يعطيك ألف عافة يا صديق


----------



## civil devel (14 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور يسلموو


----------



## fady-z (14 أغسطس 2010)

أنا ماعرفت حمل الملف ياريت تعلمني كيف


----------



## عبدالرحمن مدني (14 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم فين المحتويات الرابط فارغ لوسمحتم


----------



## Mahmoud ElMorshadi (14 أغسطس 2010)

الرابط فارغ فعلا امال الردود دى جات منين.................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## doha_4all (14 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Civil.Eng.Eslam (14 أغسطس 2010)

ربنا يكرمك


----------



## abdo727 (16 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## kotoz99 (26 أغسطس 2010)

ارجوكم الرابط لا يعمل
ارجوكم ارفعوهم مرة تانية 
وجعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## bomayar (26 أغسطس 2010)

معذرة إخوانى وأخواتى الكرام أعضاء المنتدى إذ يبدو أن صلاحية الرابط إنتهت وإليكم الرابط الجديد :

http://uploading.com/files/edit/a99b4243/

وكل عام وأنتم بخير ورمضان كريم عليكم جميعا وعلى الأمة الإسلامية


----------



## m66666677 (26 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا

اود معرفة الكود المستخدم في تلك البرامج


----------



## eng_a_h_helal (26 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير 
أسأل الله أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## تامر مؤنس (7 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور وجزاء الله خيرا


----------



## mdsayed (7 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااا"


----------



## HunteXHunter (8 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يكرمك


----------



## لمين بوطيبة (8 سبتمبر 2010)

merci boq


----------



## احمد1975 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

للاسف الملفات مش موجوده
ممكن ترفعها تانى
شكرا


----------



## احمد1975 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

http://uploading.com/files/edit/a99b4243 موقع التحميل 
من ص12 
وشكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمدنديم العبسي (12 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا الف شكر على هذا البرنامج


----------



## hassanaki (26 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ريدان ابوناصر (1 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يحفضك ، لم استطع ان احمل من الرابطين بعد عدة محاولات ارجو الافادة


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (2 أكتوبر 2010)

وفقنا وفقك الله الى ما يحبه ويرضاه.


----------



## sherief_d (11 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير ورزقك من حيث لاتدري و لاتحتسب وجعل الجنة دارك اللهم آمين


----------



## shuaa said (11 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود


----------



## ناصر الحداد (12 أكتوبر 2010)

وفقنا الله واياك لما يحب ويرضى وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ادهم المصرئ (12 أكتوبر 2010)

جزيت خيرا وفققك الله
ما كان لله دام واتصل وما كان لغير الله انقطع وانفصل


----------



## manam (15 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sami saad (20 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
م/ خيرى الشربينى


----------



## sami saad (20 أكتوبر 2010)

حتى الرابط الجديد أضاع الوقت بالعد المتكرر ثم لم يأت بجديد , و شكراً
م / خيرى


----------



## عمر فواز (20 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## علوي الهادي (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## demna (30 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وفي والديك وغفر للك ولهما وللمسلمين جميعا


----------



## محمود مدكور (11 نوفمبر 2010)

_شكرا_​


----------



## akram ahmed (1 يناير 2011)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## didi 13 (6 يناير 2011)

اللهم أجعله في ميزان حسناته وأنفعه به


----------



## mohammad_49 (19 يناير 2011)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ابوحميد الجن (19 يناير 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل اخي ياريت ترفعه علي رابط اخر


----------



## رودريكيز (19 مايو 2011)

الحمد لله


----------



## anass81 (29 سبتمبر 2011)

ابوحميد الجن قال:


> الرابط لا يعمل اخي ياريت ترفعه علي رابط اخر


 
تم تعديل الروابط في المشاركة الأولى , وهي تعمل الان بإذن الله


----------



## محمد السعيد على (30 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك ورزقك الخير كله امين


----------



## hk_shahin (30 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله


----------



## karimco (3 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## wagih khalid (10 نوفمبر 2011)

_*جزاك الله خيرا
:28:
*_​


----------



## engman92 (11 يونيو 2013)

اين الروابط


----------

